# Lease near Alapaha Georgia



## shdw633 (Jun 5, 2019)

I am helping my buddy find some members for his lease which is east/southeast of Tifton.  $750 for the year unless they get more land to hunt. Good people and if you're interested you can find out more information by following this link and/or contacting him at 352-874-5665, his name is Mike and you won't find a nicer guy to hunt with I assure you.

https://www.gon.com/classifieds/hunting-leases/south-georgia-hunt-club


----------



## reezen bowhunter (Jun 10, 2019)

Met these folks this past wknd and the ad is correct, won't meet a nicer guy. Mike and his wife are very nice people and have a real nice set up. A friend of mine and I were looking for a nice group and we found it here. Check these guys out.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 7, 2019)

ttt


----------



## shortster (Oct 11, 2019)

Do you still have an opening?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 11, 2019)

shortster said:


> Do you still have an opening?


I would call the number. Just saying.


----------



## rodthompson1789 (Jan 5, 2020)

*Interested if you having openings for 20-21 season. 912-276-1789.*

*thanks*

*Rodney*


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 5, 2020)

rodthompson1789 said:


> *Interested if you having openings for 20-21 season. 912-276-1789.*
> 
> *thanks*
> 
> *Rodney*



Your going to have to call him.  I have nothing to do with the lease, just posted it for a friend last year.


----------



## GERRY A (Jan 5, 2020)

shdw633 said:


> I am helping my buddy find some members for his lease which is east/southeast of Tifton.  $750 for the year unless they get more land to hunt. Good people and if you're interested you can find out more information by following this link and/or contacting him at 352-874-5665, his name is Mike and you won't find a nicer guy to hunt with I assure you.
> 
> https://www.gon.com/classifieds/hunting-leases/south-georgia-hunt-club


I am interested.  Please text or call me I am in georgia now till next Sunday. I hunt by myself.  Live in Sarasota FL  941 524 6766 Gerry Alvarez


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 5, 2020)

GERRY A said:


> I am interested.  Please text or call me I am in georgia now till next Sunday. I hunt by myself.  Live in Sarasota FL  941 524 6766 Gerry Alvarez


Please read the prior post


----------

